# Working a job and only having the weekends for lifting



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive been having to reserve the weekends for heavy lifting. Sat usually for Chest and tris and Sunday for Back and bis. Although I run, 3.5 miles every other day during the week. 

It sucks, but what can you do. I am exausted after work and havent been able to go to a gym during the work week. 

What really blows is the fact that I am not building any strength on lifts with this kind of schedule. 

Ive got to somehow muster the motivation to get to the gym during the week. But my job requires me to do physical labor and be clear headed.


----------



## Hench (Sep 17, 2011)

If it were me I lift 3 days per week - Push/Pull/Legs

Obv. train on Saturday and Sunday, then you only need to make it one day during the week, most likely on a Wednesday. You might find it easier to drag yourself to the gym knowing that you dont have to go the other 4 weekdays, I find this to be the case anyway.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks bro, I think Ill try this. I think I would do better not doing push/pull on sat and sun. 

What if I did something like this.  Sat/Chest Sun/Legs Wed/Back 

This way smaller groups like arms have more recovery time.

Btw, I am on cycle right now. Doing 1g test cyp week 400mg Deca for joints and 60mg dbol/day  

Oh yeah, along with 4iu generic HGH every day


----------



## Hench (Sep 17, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> thanks bro, I think Ill try this. I think I would do better not doing push/pull on sat and sun.
> 
> What if I did something like this.  Sat/Chest Sun/Legs Wed/Back
> 
> ...



lol, nice cycle. My mate ran the same compounds, except test was 800mg and deca was 600mg. 

TBH, you should be training more than 3 days a week when on a cycle like that, I know how tough it can be after working a long shift but in the short term you're just going to have to suck it up and get it done. 

When you come off, I would try the layout you've posted above.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah your right bro, I do need to be lifting more. And I dont plan on coming off. lol. will be running test prob for the next two years. Going to stay on HGH too.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

preworkout supplement like nuerocore works good.. I would say wyked by taurus nutrition but they didn't even send the tub I won to me..fuckers.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 17, 2011)

Is that nuerocore mostly caffiene or what. I really dont like taking large amounts of it due to it makes me too jittery and have trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 17, 2011)

i would quit running those 3 days a week.....that's killing your strength and muscle gains.....you can burn just as many calories if not more by building muscle....variations can be done to keep your heart rate up too if you feel it's necessary (like supersets, giant sets, triple drop sets, rest-pause, etc).......trust me i know this.....in the army that's all we did was ruckmarching and running....i never weighed more than 145lb but at 5'5" i looked like a gymnast...muscular but small.....once i stopped running my natural bodyweight went up almost 20lbs in the first 3 months (naturally).....then bodyweight set point began and about every 6 months i'd gain another few pounds and my body would carry that extra weight and build more skeletal muscle to compensate


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 17, 2011)

irish, that is something I didnt think about. That maybe the running would cause sluggish strenght gains. Its especially strange to be on dbol and make slow gains on a lift like dumbell presses. I used to be able years ago to start off with a set of 120's for 8 reps then 2nd set 110's 3rd set for 100's and have people stop what they were doing and be watching me. However I was very conditioned to heavy lifting and was of course cycling at the time. 

Ill say this though, all that running has the fat melting off of me, I was going for a body compositon change and I am accomplishing it. Started cycle at about 200lbs with pretty high bf%, I am now at a solid 185lbs with a much lower bf%. So using the scales to judge progress would not be what Im looking for. 

I guess, I need to stop thinking about strength gains so much.. Cause Im doing really well. All the running, really helps with the sides from the cycle too. 

But, irish, thanks for the input, That really helped me to understand why my lifts arent increasing.


----------



## jimm (Sep 18, 2011)

i work 60 hours a week and still find time to go gym 4 times a week. I just love it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

jimm said:


> i work 60 hours a week and still find time to go gym 4 times a week. I just love it.


 this^ my usual work skedule is 40 hours a week and i also go to school and take classes and still make i into the gym


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying going before work.  It sucks getting up so early, but you get used to it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2011)

I work 60 hr weeks too, starting at 5.30. I will get up at 3.30am to SFW if I have to. 

You just need to harden the fk up and stop making excuses.


----------



## jimm (Sep 18, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> irish, that is something I didnt think about. That maybe the running would cause sluggish strenght gains. Its especially strange to be on dbol and make slow gains on a lift like dumbell presses. I used to be able years ago to start off with a set of 120's for 8 reps then 2nd set 110's 3rd set for 100's and have people stop what they were doing and be watching me. However I was very conditioned to heavy lifting and was of course cycling at the time.
> 
> Ill say this though, all that running has the fat melting off of me, I was going for a body compositon change and I am accomplishing it. Started cycle at about 200lbs with pretty high bf%, I am now at a solid 185lbs with a much lower bf%. So using the scales to judge progress would not be what Im looking for.
> 
> ...


 

could you please elaborate of as how running helps with sides?...


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I work 60 hr weeks too, starting at 5.30. I will get up at 3.30am to SFW if I have to.
> 
> *You just need to harden the fk up and stop making excuses.*


escuses are for people who need then


----------



## skinnyd (Sep 20, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> Ive been having to reserve the weekends for heavy lifting. Sat usually for Chest and tris and Sunday for Back and bis. Although I run, 3.5 miles every other day during the week.
> 
> It sucks, but what can you do. I am exausted after work and havent been able to go to a gym during the work week.
> 
> ...



  I'm up at 03:00 during the week to lift and have to be at work at 06:30 you can make time if you want to.


----------



## bigbill69 (Sep 26, 2011)

id reccomend quiting the job and dedicating yourself to the weights for 6 days a week


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah your right bro, I do need to be lifting more. And I dont plan on coming off. lol. will be running test prob for the next two years. Going to stay on HGH too.


----------

